# Android Tablet Comparison



## brandonspell08 (Sep 14, 2011)

so im in the market for a tablet pc this holiday season. i havn't been interested in tablets before now. But they are pulling my interest. i've did research on some of them, but i don't want to get something that i won't like.

I've looked at the Samsung galaxy tab, Motorola xoom, acer Eee slate, and the sony tablet s.

I'm realizing just how many tablets are out, and i just wanted opinions on what everyone thinks on the tablets.

here's my opinion so far:

samsung galaxy tab 10.1 inch screen- im not into it because it doesn't have external memory. the battery can't be taken out, so hopefully it lasts forever. other than that, it seems pretty good

xoom- don't like the locked bootloader on motorola. nervous about the hardware tho, i currently have droid x. i would like the 4g access tho.

acer- not too familiar with acer. i havnt daveled much with their hardware and im not sure how reliable it is

sony-seems pretty great!. so far its my top pick for a tablet, i havnt seen much wrong with it

i welcome all advice and comments on any and all tablets. i definitely want an android tablet, and it has to have extendable memory(sony tab S has sd and sd mini). im completely against apple, so thats a no go.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Xoom is unlocked bootloader.


----------



## brandonspell08 (Sep 14, 2011)

really? well thats good to know. really pushes me towards the xoom


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

That new asus transformer drops soon. Unless you're looking for an older tablet due to price, that might be the way to go. Tegra 3 will be a nice step up over the tegra 2, which powers almost all the current Android tablets.


----------



## xfireguru (Jun 10, 2011)

I have the xoom and love it. My only real complaint, hardware-wise, is the screen. I wish it had something other than the PenTile display.


----------

